# Luhr Jensen Deep Six diving depths...what the heck???



## Spawn Sack (Aug 1, 2013)

The other day I bought a few different diving sinkers for gear trolling. The Luhr Jensen Jet Divers are pretty simple. I bought the #20 (dives to 20 feet) and the #40 (dives to 40 feet). On their website I saved a technical bullitan (or whatever it's called) that has more info on the J/Ds. More specifically, if you let out 100 feet of line and troll at a certain speed, the J/D should be at or close to the specified depth. I used the #20 and #40 last week at with pretty good success for rainbows and lake trout. However, I noticed that some of the fish on my fishfinder were in the 80-100 foot range.

Back at the fishing store and looking at the Jet Divers. The biggest one, the #50, is out of stock, and will only dive to a max of 50 feet which is not enough for this application anyway. So I check out the Deep Six divers. You can get a #000, 001, and 002. The 000 has an "extreme depth" of "about 80 feet" the 001, "about 100 feet" and the 002 "in excess of 170 feet" (info on the back of the packages)

I decide, well...I want to get down to about 80 feet, so I'll get the #000. Back at home I'm looking on their website for more info on the Deep Six divers, and, to my dissapointment, their website says the #000 has a "running depth" of "40 feet," the #001 60 feet, and the #002 90 feet.

My first thought was...CRAP! I should have bought the #002!! But wait, what the heck is going on here?!?!

I can grasp the difference between "running depth" and "extreme depth" however in this case the difference are huge: For the #001 a differnce of 40 feet, for the #002 40 feet, and for the #002 80 feet!!!

I can not find a technical bullitan or any more useful info on the web to help me. What I am hoping someone can help me with is... like with the Jet Divers, is there anyway to know with the Deep Six how deep the your gear is if you have, say, 100 feet of line out and are trolling at a consistent speed?

I like that the Deep Six dives fast and can be tripped with a fish on to lessen the resistance (unlike the J/D) but I am pretty peeved off that the difference between the "extreme depth" and "running depth" is so great and I have no idea how deep I'm trolling when using my #000.


----------



## Jim (Sep 6, 2013)

So what did you do? Did you get any more info?


----------

